# Mayorga Robusto Cigar Review - nice little smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Woody taste that gave up some hints of burnt caramel towards the second third. Very spicy and gave a very good peppery finish-- a finish that I usu...

Read the full review here: Mayorga Robusto Cigar Review - nice little smoke


----------

